# girls talk



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

what the....?


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I believe this is a veritable case for the response of:

w-t-*?


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

why are you guys so confused? All she wants is a release for some of us girls archers out here. 

Altho, ArcherPrincess, there may not be alot of people commenting here. I could be wrong. But threads like this usually have not flown when they have been started, at least as I have seen.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

You know what? your right....i really do want to hear all the girls release their secrets, could be interesting.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be the first, just for fun!

I have a crush on a boy at my school. He is my really good friend, and he is a year younger than me. It's not a big crush, but it is a crush all the same.

There you go. I hope I've opened the door to many other secrets :smile:


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

hopefully you people will spill your seacrets and we can also talk about archery and dont act like you dont know what im talkin about.:grouphug:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually it was more directed at how she wrote the sentences explaining what she was trying to say...

nvm.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

lol. I know.  

But if your talking about the thing I think you are then.... I don't really have problems with that.


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

lol what? Whats the thing you think we are talking about but maybe we arent?


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I think she is talking about the chest strap, right? I can't think of any other "girly" archery thing. If I'm wrong, please fill me in.


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

you dont have to talk about archery and i know that i had some spelling mistakes but that doesnt give you people the rights to talk about weird things and make people think that they are dumb becuase they are talking about girl problems and stories so unless you have girly things to talk about when you are going to reply to this thread then you need to shut up.:yell:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerprincess said:


> you dont have to talk about archery and i know that i had some spelling mistakes but that doesnt give you people the rights to talk about weird things and make people think that they are dumb becuase they are talking about girl problems and stories so unless you have girly things to talk about when you are going to reply to this thread then you need to shut up.:yell:


Jeez,


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, you are over-reacting. Your first post had such bad spelling we were all questioning what you meant. Second, this is a public archery site, Its kinda wierd to talk about girl things on it. But hey i'm all for reading it on boring nights, so more power to you! lol


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

blainep said:


> Ok, you are over-reacting. Your first post had such bad spelling we were all questioning what you meant. Second, this is a public archery site, Its kinda wierd to talk about girl things on it. But hey i'm all for reading it on boring nights, so more power to you! lol


Im sorry but i have to agree with Blaine, You didnt have to jump on us so bad,Heak you never told any of your secrets........But then again Im not a girl


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Ya... why don't you tell us what you were talking about in the first place. 

This _is_ an archery forum (or so I thought.) So..... just tell us what you want to hear.


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

all i wanna know is why whenever one girl goes to the bathroom they all get up and go?

haha can one girl not go by herself? instead minimum of 2 go as least usually more

ha ha always wondered that and have never gotten a straight answer from my friends who are girls


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

You know, I've never been sure about that either. (Even tho I'm a girl) 
I guess it's jst not as fun going there alone. Alot of times, we girls just talk and re-cap about stuff when we are in the bathroom.
That, or all of us have weak bladders.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Yea... my science teacher was makin fun of them last year and we were talkin about diatomic cells or sumthin and how they have to go in pairs... so he used girls as an example! It was perfect! God only knows what they do in there for 15 mins at a time tho! lol:wink:


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry for over acting and explaining it wrong so how about we talk about archery problems becuase i am on the pse pro staff and so is my dad.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

archerprincess said:


> sorry for over acting and explaining it wrong so how about we talk about archery problems becuase i am on the pse pro staff and so is my dad.



Thats cool you are on the pro staff but................I dont think we have any archery "problems" that arent already posted:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Thats cool you are on the pro staff but................I dont think we have any archery "problems" that arent already posted:darkbeer:


No problems here! I love my bow and if i have a problem i take it to my coach and we get it fixed in no time! I love havin a football coach who helps the Drury Bros out!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> No problems here! I love my bow and if i have a problem i take it to my coach and we get it fixed in no time! I love havin a football coach who helps the Drury Bros out!


Same here except when i have a problem i just have my dad fix it


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

im the same way i just really have my dad fix all of my archery problems.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't stand it when my parents try to help me, my coach does everything basically, i have started to tune my bow and stuff like that. I guess its about time after 9 years. lol


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

*OK here, ...*

Well as the thread names says..... Here, i'm a junior and not going to prom. Never liked those dances anyways. Is that so bad? People at school seem to think so, but hey i can think of a bunch of different ways to spend my money, and time. What do you all think? Am i missing a "mildstone" in my life? I don't think so.


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

country girl said:


> Well as the thread names says..... Here, i'm a junior and not going to prom. Never liked those dances anyways. Is that so bad? People at school seem to think so, but hey i can think of a bunch of different ways to spend my money, and time. What do you all think? Am i missing a "mildstone" in my life? I don't think so.


Heck no! Thats just u and its fine to be that way! I love goin to dances and dancing with the ladies!! :wink: and also to have a fun nite with friends! I agree tho! My step-sister just got a $500 dress... that could be $500 to hunting equipment and whatnot.. im just glad im a guy! Our tuxes are no where NEAR that price!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Livestrong said:


> Heck no! Thats just u and its fine to be that way! I love goin to dances and dancing with the ladies!! :wink: and also to have a fun nite with friends! I agree tho! My step-sister just got a $500 dress... that could be $500 to hunting equipment and whatnot.. im just glad im a guy! Our tuxes are no where NEAR that price!


SAME HERE>>>>>MY stepsister just bought an expensive ass dress also...........I told her she should returd it and save to buy me a 3d elk target......Well I got slapped so dont try it.........:wink:


----------



## Livestrong (Apr 11, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> SAME HERE>>>>>MY stepsister just bought an expensive ass dress also...........I told her she should returd it and save to buy me a 3d elk target......Well I got slapped so dont try it.........:wink:


Haha that sux man! Dont worry... she didnt pay for it.. her mom did! lol but thats alrite!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Livestrong said:


> Haha that sux man! Dont worry... she didnt pay for it.. her mom did! lol but thats alrite!


Yea I know.....but i dont think its alright i got slapped:wink: ........


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Well thanks. That made me feel better. Sorry u got slapped. I could never see spending $500 on a dress... No way.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

country girl said:


> Well thanks. That made me feel better. Sorry u got slapped. I could never see spending $500 on a dress... No way.


No problem............And I like your choices:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*This is perfect...*

Ladies of the Archery forum, especially those who hunt- READ THE FOLLOWING LETTER TO THE EDITOR IN THE LATEST FEILD & STREAM MAGAZINE!

*"I was reading th latest issue of F&S and realized that you were puttingalot of material about women in your magazine(cheers & Jeers). You should be running full-page ads telling sportsmen to wrtite to their congressmen and get them to pass laws making it illegal for women to fish and hunt. I think you had better get your priorities straight. Fishing and hunting are for men only. A woman's job is to clean and cook the fish or game, serve it to the men, and do the dishes afterward." -Albert Donovan, Pocono Lake PA*

So, let's tear this guy to shreads...

"...their congressmen.."

and women moron

"..making it ilegal for women to hunt and fish..."

but what about all the male hunters who have no competence? I'm sure you know what I'm talking about to the most minute detail.

"Fishing and hunting are for men only."

Even so, as you don't have the brains to match those "balls" of yours, why should you hunt?

"A women's job is to clean and cook the fish or game, serve it to the men, and do the dishes afterward." 

If I, my brother, or my father (well, then my brother and I do it) kill something, WE clean it, WE cook it, AND WE DO THE DISHES! Mainly cause it's all in an iron skillet over the fire, but still.

Common people, this kinda thinking just ain't right! I am a guy and am DISGUSTED!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I concur!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> Ladies of the Archery forum, especially those who hunt- READ THE FOLLOWING LETTER TO THE EDITOR IN THE LATEST FEILD & STREAM MAGAZINE!
> 
> *"I was reading th latest issue of F&S and realized that you were puttingalot of material about women in your magazine(cheers & Jeers). You should be running full-page ads telling sportsmen to wrtite to their congressmen and get them to pass laws making it illegal for women to fish and hunt. I think you had better get your priorities straight. Fishing and hunting are for men only. A woman's job is to clean and cook the fish or game, serve it to the men, and do the dishes afterward." -Albert Donovan, Pocono Lake PA*
> 
> ...




HAHAHA,,,,sorry for laughing the only reason i did is caus of the bolded underlined word,,,,I am beginning to think you realy are a cavemaan.........anyways that guy is a total dip****{pardon my french} And I dont see why they published it, That bein said hopefully no girls take tomuch offense to that statement by him, Ladies just consider the source that guy is probably a non hunter anyways, I wouldent get to worked up:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah i gotta do another post and say that guy is a twit.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

*Wow*

WOW, wow, and wow, speachless. I don't believe a word that man wrote. and exactly why would they publish soming like that. I can't take ofence to that because a stupid person wrote that and i hate stupid people. That man is just plan stupid! Yup you shoot it, you clean it, you cook it, and you clean up agian.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

One more thing, that man who wrote that to the magazen, for 1 i feel sorry for his wife (if he has one) and 2nd he has probably never worked a day in his life. I was thinking after i sent that last post, boy my hands hert. Bet ya he never said that his hands hert from working to much..... agian a stupid man.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

country girl said:


> WOW, wow, and wow, speachless. I don't believe a word that man wrote. and exactly why would they publish soming like that. I can't take ofence to that because *a stupid person wrote that and i hate stupid people*. That man is just plan stupid! Yup you shoot it, you clean it, you cook it, and you clean up agian.


HAHAHAHAHA :thumbs_up


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> One more thing, that man who wrote that to the magazen, for 1 i feel sorry for his wife (if he has one) and 2nd he has probably never worked a day in his life. I was thinking after i sent that last post, boy my hands hert. Bet ya he never said that his hands hert from working to much..... agian a stupid man.


Lovin' it lol:laugh:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I like girls that hunt and shoot I dont see anything wrong with it.:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

fip09 said:


> I like girls that hunt and shoot I dont see anything wrong with it.:darkbeer:


I agree, I like to hunt with girls:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I agree, I like to hunt with girls:wink:


They hunt better than guys, and aren't as dumb when a buck walks by. Alot better at still-hunting too. And they shoot better, not to mention are better company...

I get it- he was just jealous!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

kegan said:


> They hunt better than guys, and aren't as dumb when a buck walks by. Alot better at still-hunting too. And they shoot better, not to mention are better company...
> 
> I get it- he was just jealous!


LOL


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

kegan said:


> They hunt better than guys, and aren't as dumb when a buck walks by. Alot better at still-hunting too. And they shoot better, not to mention are better company...
> 
> I get it- he was just jealous!


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I agree, I like to hunt with girls:wink:


Me too:rofl:


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

i would loooove! to meet a girl who would hunt, shoot, fish anything with me. 

cincinnati doesnt have many of those  come to think of it ive never met any


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

erm dont have any girl friends so that must mean no one to hunt with!!!!!!!!


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

OHbowhntr08 said:


> i would loooove! to meet a girl who would hunt, shoot, fish anything with me.
> 
> cincinnati doesnt have many of those  come to think of it ive never met any


same :sad:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fip09 said:


> same :sad:


Is that not almost evry outdoorsman's fantasy? Women honestly don't seem to gripe as much as some guys. When guys get going, they get GOING...


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

kegan said:


> Is that not almost evry outdoorsman's fantasy? Women honestly don't seem to gripe as much as some guys. When guys get going, they get GOING...


It sure would be my fantasy to meet a sexy girl who liked to hunt a fish and "BE OUTDOORS" :cocktail:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I love how the title of this thread is "Girl Talk", and its u guys on it. But hey thats ok, it's funny to read. And i wouldn't mind hunting with a *guy *either.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

country girl said:


> I love how the title of this thread is "Girl Talk", and its u guys on it. But hey thats ok, it's funny to read. And i wouldn't mind hunting with a *guy *either.


Guys butt into everything .


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> I love how the title of this thread is "Girl Talk", and its u guys on it. But hey thats ok, it's funny to read. And i wouldn't mind hunting with a *guy *either.


Hey come over to this side of the state and hunt with me.:wink:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

country girl said:


> I love how the title of this thread is "Girl Talk", and its u guys on it. But hey thats ok, it's funny to read. And i wouldn't mind hunting with a *guy *either.


Awesome.

Your country, or mine?


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Hey come over to this side of the state and hunt with me.:wink:


Never have been to somewhere before. Some day will have to check somewhere out. lol. :wink:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

I hear it's really nice. Canadia doesn't even hold a candle to it.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> Never have been to somewhere before. Some day will have to check somewhere out. lol. :wink:


I'm a cheese head just from the South West part of WI:thumbs_up lol


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

NRen2k5 said:


> I hear it's really nice. Canadia doesn't even hold a candle to it.


Canida sounds good to, need some money for that though.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> I'm a cheese head just from the South West part of WI:thumbs_up lol


Ah, Yes, good old cheese heads! I'm by the "thumb" of wisconsin. Can't bet that.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> Ah, Yes, good old cheese heads! I'm by the "thumb" of wisconsin. Can't bet that.


ahhh Door County? or near there it sounds like. right on the ":thumbs_up"


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> ahhh Door County? or near there it sounds like. right on the ":thumbs_up"


Around there. go down to the second nuckle. Kewaunee. Sounds funny to discribe where you live on your hand... :thumbs_up Great place.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> Around there. go down to the second nuckle. Kewaunee. Sounds funny to discribe where you live on your hand... :thumbs_up Great place.


lol I'd probably end up using my right had....:wink:


----------

